# Weight Watchers or Slimming World?



## MrsBop

Just wondered which is better really? I can't get to meetings so would have to be online, done weight watchers before but noone really mentions it now so is slimming world better? Which do you all do? Have you done both? :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

SW without a doubt hun ;-)
I have done both plans and i was always hungry on WW after id used my points but on SW im never hungry and can still have treats like choc and a glass of wine and its great not weighing an measuring and counting  I have lost 7.5lb in 2wks on SW and get weighed again on wed. LOVE LOVE LOVE it! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

niether. Slim fast. No need go to meetings, don't pay fee's.
easy 3-2-1 plan, love it!


----------



## MrsBop

MummyToAmberx said:


> niether. Slim fast. No need go to meetings, don't pay fee's.
> easy 3-2-1 plan, love it!

I'm on Tony Ferguson at the moment but its seriously expensive, doesn't slimfast work out at a lot too? Obviously less than TF :haha: x


----------



## cooney

I <3 weight watchers. It has done WONDERS for me. 
All the information on how to do it is online for free. I don't pay for anything. I just do it on my own and come here for support. :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

I've only done WW but lately i seem to be always hungry :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

never heard of that. 1 tub is5.98. Way i see it is just same having buy food instead, personally its cheaper for me buy slim fast then get in food for 3 meals a day. If get what i mean lol.


----------



## MrsBop

Tony Ferguson is pretty much the same as Slimfast but more expensive and you can't have carbs, it's pretty much all vegetables other than the shakes, soups or bars :haha: Did you know Morrisons have Slimfast on offer at the moment? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh right, no would could i have low carb diet. I like my potatoes to much haha. 
No i didnt, on offer at boots i know that, stocked up :) 

Good luck with whatever u pick to do.


----------



## sunnyglasgow

i was on weight watchers and I must admit I loved it! I lost 2st in 5months!
Ive reached my target (10st) so Im back to enjoying food again tho Im just going to watch what I eat!


----------



## Barbles

I have done both, lost a stone and half on WW (promply put back on again) and then lost the stone again on SW (also gone back on) but I must say I like SW better. I find its easier with a family, especially with a fussy 2yr old and even fussier 31yr old OH. I am going to start SW again tomorrow.


----------



## MrsQ

Sw all the way!
xxx


----------



## Elli21

Id go with Slimming world any day!!

I did weight watchers before, i was hungry, grumpy, and it didnt suit me at all with all the point counting etc.

With Slimming World, i can eat til im full, dont have to weigh things out etc and the list is endless of what i can eat!!

xx


----------

